# It's so ugly that it's cute!



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow...I just found this little guy while searching small dogs on PetFinder. I don't think he's a purebred Crested...he has a pug nose and big buggy eyes. If I had my own place I think I'd have to snatch this little guy up  

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8715662

Have you ever found a really funny lookin' dog on PetFinder? If so, please share! I seriously have a "thing" for funny looking dogs


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Geez, I wish I lived in PA, I'd snatch him instantly. I've always wanted a chinese crested.


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

LeRoymydog said:


> Geez, I wish I lived in PA, I'd snatch him instantly. I've always wanted a chinese crested.


I think he's way cuter than a regular crested...the pug-nose is a huge bonus. He actually looks like my pup Henry, only more...naked


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Everytime I look at his picture I laugh. He looks like he has a mohawk.

Gosh, I want that dog!!!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I couldn't get him. I would not be able to resist the urge to KoolAid dye his mohawk pink.


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

Lorina said:


> I couldn't get him. I would not be able to resist the urge to KoolAid dye his mohawk pink.


Hahaha...poor puppy


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

I've seen a few cresteds like that..Which is hard to imagine..I have a powderpuff and her face is so long compared to some I've seen..He's still adorable though..I want him! lol


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

LOL, he does look like he has a Mohawk! What a cutie! Watch out guys, he's mine! 
~Necie & Belle~


----------



## dogswithnohair (Jul 25, 2007)

I own two true hairless Crested's and would say that this little guy has something else mixed with him - probably pug given his pushed in nose. But he is still adorable.


----------



## gizmobaby (Apr 30, 2007)

I love the mohawk  too cute!!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

He is cute! It is so sad to think that this breed is finding itself into rescues already. It wasn't long ago and the average person had no idea what a Chinese Crested was. Now people dump them like every other breed it is so sad.


----------

